# [SOLVED] PORTDIR_OVERLAY - seriös huvudvärk

## staffan

Hejsan!

Nu är jag förvirrad och vänder mig till det skandinaviska forumet i stället för att göra bort mig globalt. (Danskar och norrmän vet redan att vi svenskar är korkade så jag avslöjar inga hemligheter...   :Wink:  )

Jag använder sunrise men vill installera en ebuild jag fann i Bugzilla (oolite) och försöker få ihop att kunna ha en lokal overlay tillsammans med sunrise men det verkar inte vilja fungera så bra.

Standardmetoden för "egna" ebuilds ska vara att sätta PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage", och så vidare, i make.conf. Men om jag gör det  försvinner sunrise eftersom den befinner sig i "/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise".

Kan jag ha lokala ebuilds i /usr/local/portage samtidigt som jag använder den officiella metoden för sunrise ("source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" i make.conf) eller försöker jag göra något som är omöjligt?

Allt jag testar visar att antingen /usr/local/portage eller /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise är PORTDIR_OVERLAY men inte båda samtidigt och nu har jag stirrat på det här så länge att jag inte kan tänka längre.

Någon?

----------

## hensan

Har du testat att ha både sunrise pathen och din egna path i PORTDIR_OVERLAY samtidigt? Man kan ha flera pathar där, separerade med mellanslag.

----------

## staffan

 *hensan wrote:*   

> Har du testat att ha både sunrise pathen och din egna path i PORTDIR_OVERLAY samtidigt? Man kan ha flera pathar där, separerade med mellanslag.

 

Ja, självklart kan man det... Det står ju till och med i dokumentationen... Jag var nog väldigt trött igår.

Stort tack för hjälpen, nu fungerar det bra.

Jag skippar att använda make.conf ifrån layman eftersom den bara innehåller:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="$PORTDIR_OVERLAY/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY verkar aldrig sättas till någonting, i alla fall inte här. Förmodligen är detta icke-optimalt men jag kan inte komma på något det skulle förstöra.

Återigen, tack!

----------

